# Handling Rabbits While You Are Pregnant



## EdieRabbitsMom

Hi All,

Just found out I'm expecting a baby and was wondering if there are any health concerns as far as handling Edie and/or cleaning her litterbox. I know this can be an issue with cats, but anyone here have rabbits while pregnant that presented a problem? I hope not!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las

As far as i know there is no danger for pregnant women and rabbits healthwise. there have been many pregnancies and rabbits on this board without problem.

the cat thing is specific to cat feces and not rabbits.

congrats on your up-coming arrival


----------



## pamnock

Rabbits are intermediary hosts of toxoplasmosis, so generally not a risk from casual handling. 

Cats are the primary host andsporulated oocystsfrom cats can survive for months in the environment including areas outside the litter box.

Rabbits can harbor some infections as well as parasites, and in rare cases can cause disease in humans, so use good hygiene and wash well after handling rabbits and feces.

Pam


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:yeahthat: I too am pregnant and have done nothing differently when handeling my buns, i still love on them and kiss them and clean up pans and cages, but with a little extra hand washing like i do with the cat boxes.



Congrats on your up coming baby, and head on over to the pregnancy thread and add yourself.


----------



## Beckers

I just had a baby and the only thing I did differently was have my husband change the litterboxes. Not because I was worried about disease, but we have large litterboxes and I wasn't allowed to lift them. (Plus it was nice to let someone else worry about litterboxes for awhile )


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom

Hey Guys! Thank you so much for your replies. That is pretty much the consensus that I have found so I'm grateful. I don't think I could handle not loving on Miss Edie for 9 months. My husband is allergic and although he does talk to her, give her treatsand pat her on the head, anymore involvement sends him into a sneezing frenzy. So YAY!!!!  Off to search for the pregancy thread! I didn't know there was one...how cool!


----------



## gentle giants

I have a small rabbit rescue, and just gave birth to my third child five months ago. Other than the heavy lifting, which I got help with, I continued all the care of 20-something rabbits that same as always. The only problem I had was getting in between my cage stackers to feed everybody! LOL


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*gentle giants wrote: *


> The only problem I had was getting in between my cage stackers to feed everybody! LOL


HAHA HA i have to laugh because sometimes i have to crawl into the cage to clean a small piddle spot and it is getting increasingly difficult, in order for me to get in to the cage i have to strategically turn and move,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gentle giants

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I had was getting in between my cage stackers to feed everybody! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA HA i have to laugh because sometimes i have to crawl into the cage to clean a small piddle spot and it is getting increasingly difficult, in order for me to get in to the cage i have to strategically turn and move,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, LOL. I could barely get to the back of my large cages at all! It was very interesting. Some of the more cuddly bunnies thought my belly made a good chin rest, though, so that was fun.


----------

